# Random Question forum



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 23, 2022)

Hello!! I'm just going to start straight off with a loud question: I have a sheath fetish. Is there some sort of sheath toy on the market?


----------



## Punji (May 23, 2022)

There are quite a few out there. I'd recommend checking out the Bad Dragon website.

However, that said this is a PG13 forum and adult content is not allowed here.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2022)

__





						Sword Sheaths, Sword Scabbards, and Sword Covers by Medieval Swords, Functional Swords, Medieval Weapons, LARP Weapons and Replica Swords By Buying A Sword
					

Buying A Sword offers an incredible selection of weapons, and many have accompanying scabbards or sheaths. For sheaths and scabbards sold separately, shop this category. Here you will find high quality sheaths and scabbards for keeping your weapon safely stored or for more easily attaching it to...




					www.buyingasword.com
				



For all your leather sheathe and scabbard needs. For that one special longsword in your life. Or several, if you're a collector. 

Having a longsword or a zweihander would be an interesting thing to have.


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TC just wants a toy! And here you are trying to get them to buy the real thing! You’re gonna get some LARPer killed like that!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> TC just wants a toy! And here you are trying to get them to buy the real thing! You’re gonna get some LARPer killed like that!


no pain,no gain.

anyone watch that new rescue rangers movie (and if so did you like it or hate it)?


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

"SO IS THE POINT TO ASK NEW QUESTIONS???"(also the question)


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "SO IS THE POINT TO ASK NEW QUESTIONS???"(also the question)


i think the point was trying to find fetish stuff by masking it as a question game.XD


----------



## Yakamaru (May 23, 2022)

SirRob said:


> TC just wants a toy! And here you are trying to get them to buy the real thing! You’re gonna get some LARPer killed like that!


You must be fun at parties.


----------



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 23, 2022)

Jeez, so many replies! Alright @Punji, wasn't sure about that one or not, that's why I didn't further elaborate.


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i think the point was trying to find fetish stuff by masking it as a question game.XD


demands it actually is a random question game


although ,.. comming up blank on questons for this post

"what should i ask?"


----------



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 23, 2022)

Ask anything!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> demands it actually is a random question game
> 
> 
> although ,.. comming up blank on questons for this post
> ...


you should ask "who's your fave sesame street monster?"

if you were to get married,where would the location be and why?


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

"anything?"


----------



## ben909 (May 23, 2022)

"how many times an hour is conistered healthy to check if final exam grades are in"


----------



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 23, 2022)

@ben909 maybe every half-hour


----------



## Crimcyan (May 24, 2022)

@Smityyyy has a sheath fetish too


----------



## Smityyyy (May 24, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> @Smityyyy has a sheath fetish too


I’m deleting my account


----------



## Crimcyan (May 24, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’m deleting my account


Good


----------



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 24, 2022)

@Crimcyan But sheathes are awesome


----------



## ben909 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 24, 2022)

I will not except your violent attacks with the spray bottle


----------



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 24, 2022)

I WILL bap


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 24, 2022)

muskyhuskiesareperfect~ said:


> I WILL bap


What is the purpose of BAP? From whence did it come? To what end does it seek?


----------



## muskyhuskiesareperfect~ (May 24, 2022)

It seeks to end the plague of the spray bottle. *baps*


----------

